

Show HN: Desktop reminder app for Google Calendar with push support - chenzhepeter
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/owl-reminder-for-google-c/fgfgfbgekocmkfenbpndokpjjbifncoj

======
girinambari
Nice app. I feel like another biggest advantage would be if we can popup
reminder on ctrl+alt+del press. Most of the times users step will go out
without realizing meeting scheduled. If user see the popup, it will be
reminder for them.

~~~
chenzhepeter
That is a very good idea. But it means I need to intercept the default logout
behavior of the system. I will check whether that is possible too.

